
Coronavirus scams have cost Americans $39M so far - joeyespo
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/25/americans-have-lost-39-million-dollars-to-coronavirus-scams-how-to-avoid-them.html
======
throwawaysea
In WA, unemployment claims fraud has costed the state an unknown amount,
currently estimated by some to be north of $500M. Here’s an article on this
fiasco: [https://www.seattletimes.com/business/economy/new-weekly-
job...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/economy/new-weekly-jobless-
claims-in-washington-fall-sharply-in-wake-of-coronavirus-fraud-revelations/)

